
The Slippery Eel of Probability - kareemm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150730-the-slippery-eel-of-probability/
======
jonahx
Couching this as a mysterious and shocking challenge to our belief in the
certainty of math is silly. It doesn't prove that probability problems can
"many different answers, all apparently equally valid" \-- it just proves that
humans can create questions that seem well-formed when in fact they are not.

------
Xcelerate
The problem provided in the article and Bertrand's paradox don't seem to have
"more than one answer" to me. The problems are incomplete and ill-posed. Taken
to its extreme, it would be like asking: what is the probability that more
than 1,000 unobservable universes exist outside of our own? So little is
specified that you can't even begin to calculate a probability; the question
is meaningless (particularly since there's no way to test your prediction,
even in theory).

------
buzzdenver
A similar one is the Sleeping Beauty Problem

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Beauty_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Beauty_problem)

I agree with the other two posts that problems like these are very
uninteresting from a math point of view.

